

A Primer on Information Theory and Privacy - coderdude
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2010/01/primer-information-theory-and-privacy

======
a_m_kelly
Google Cache:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:QzG7EHf...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:QzG7EHfWjtkJ:www.eff.org/deeplinks/2010/01/primer-
information-theory-and-privacy+https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2010/01/primer-
information-theory-and-privacy&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox-a)

------
FluidDjango
What the eff ? :

"Safari can’t open the page “[https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2010/01/primer-
information-the...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2010/01/primer-information-
theory-and-privacy”) because Safari can’t establish a secure connection to the
server “www.eff.org”."

~~~
mike-cardwell
The site seems to be unresponsive atm:
<http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/eff.org>

